# Andreja Parts - Limit Stat, Anti Vacuum Valve, Pressure Relief Valave



## meph137 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi all - I've just recently bought a Quickmill Andreja which is working fine but on internal inspection is in dire need of some TLC! I've been speaking to Frank and he's suggested that I need a new anti-vaccum valve as mine looks shot, and also I should get a new limit stat and probably a new boiler pressure relief valve, as they too look worse for wear. See below for why:









So I'm trying to source the parts, can anyone help me out? I've seen some parts classed as universal and am not sure if they would suit, can anyone advise?



Overheat limit stat


Anti vacuum valve



Pressure relief valve


Thanks!


----------



## meph137 (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh and also, I seem to be missing the cup that surrounds the anti vac, anyone have any idea if this is needed or not?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You will definitely need a new limit stat, but the one you linked to is much lower temp cutoff than the QM original component which is rated at 160-165C. If you put one with too low a rating, it will eventually start nuisance tripping.

The Safety valve may well be fine, or it could have been leaking causing the mess - may not have to change, just clean up.

The vacuum breaker will need changing....The type shown even with the metal surround drip tray (available at Bella Barista), spits and wets the limit stat...which then suffers a short and sometimes catastrophic life. I would not recommend the type you have linked to for the Andreja, but rather one that can have a silicone tube attached to the top and routed to the drip tray or water tank.










Your first job is to clean it up with some citric acid and find out where the leaks were coming from. It's also a salutary lesson to any forum members reading this....

1. Don't use hard water

2. Open your machine annually to inspect it

3. If strange noises/things start happening...open your machine to inspect it

The machine shown had been leaking for years!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine had had the tube fitted from the vaccum breaker to the drip tray by a previous owner.

Yours looks in worse shape than mine


----------



## meph137 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ahh good shout about the anti vac with tube!!

Yes the more I find the worse it gets. It's been badly looked after, though it seems serviceable. I've yet to remove the heating element but I've removed the anti vac and peeked in the boiler and it doesn't look hideous thankfully.

I shall report progress!


----------



## meph137 (Mar 6, 2017)

So, any idea where I could get the anti vac with tube attachment? I can only see it on chris coffee, would prefer a U.K. Supplier for speed


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

meph137 said:


> So, any idea where I could get the anti vac with tube attachment? I can only see it on chris coffee, would prefer a U.K. Supplier for speed


https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/external-anti-vacuum-valve.html


----------



## meph137 (Mar 6, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/external-anti-vacuum-valve.html


Ah cheers!


----------



## meph137 (Mar 6, 2017)

Also something I notice - the pressure relief valve is 3 bar apparently, that seems a bit high to me, I've seen 1.8 bar ones online - would you advise against a 1.8? Too low perhaps?


----------

